# Axis Longboards



## petereanima (Jun 4, 2008)

our drummer is searching for 

AXIS LONGBOARD A-L2 
or
AXIS LONGBOARD X-L2

and they are almost not available over here, and if you are lucky to find one - totally overpriced. if anybody of you knows a good online shop (which ships to europe) or has to sell one of these... i would appreciate your hints, thank you!


----------



## Lozek (Jun 4, 2008)

You'll be very very lucky if you find them over here. Our drummer is endorsed by Axis and it took him a year to get hold of his.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 4, 2008)

Can't buy some off of ebay? You'll get the shit taxed out of them, but might be able to snag a decent used pair for a lot less than you'd pay in your country.


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 4, 2008)

My drummer got a set of the A series longboards from eBay. Got them for a nice price.
Maybe if he thinks they are way too overpriced everywhere then they aren't the pedals for him? I mean they will be pretty expensive regardless of where you source them.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 4, 2008)

Demeyes said:


> Maybe if he thinks they are way too overpriced everywhere then they aren't the pedals for him? I mean they will be pretty expensive regardless of where you source them.



of course they will always be expensive, but to give vou an idea: these go used in europe for prices which are at least 50% (and above) over the new-sales price in US. thats what i mean with overpriced.

we were watching and bidding on some of them on ebay in the last weeks/moths, but they always went about for 50,- USD under the new-sales-price and the selers wanted ~USD 200,- for shipping or stating "will adivse shipping costs after auction end" - which i would never do.

its just that we thought "hm, maybe buying them new in a shop with good prices or find someone in the US who buys them for us would be cheaper then get it off of ebay and having loads of troubles."


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 4, 2008)

That's probably your best bet, getting someone you know over here to snag them for you.


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 4, 2008)

Ah right, thats cool. Ive met people who have said they were going to buy them without realising the cost of them at all. My friend got his on ebay and shipped for around 350, which isnt a bad price at all, they go for over 600 on Thomann.
If you have any friends or relatives in the US you could buy them and get them shipped within the US, then get them to ship to you. Ive done it wth guitars and it works out fairly cheap.



petereanima said:


> of course they will always be expensive, but to give vou an idea: these go used in europe for prices which are at least 50% (and above) over the new-sales price in US. thats what i mean with overpriced.
> 
> we were watching and bidding on some of them on ebay in the last weeks/moths, but they always went about for 50,- USD under the new-sales-price and the selers wanted ~USD 200,- for shipping or stating "will adivse shipping costs after auction end" - which i would never do.
> 
> its just that we thought "hm, maybe buying them new in a shop with good prices or find someone in the US who buys them for us would be cheaper then get it off of ebay and having loads of troubles."


----------



## petereanima (Jun 5, 2008)

Demeyes said:


> Ah right, thats cool. Ive met people who have said they were going to buy them without realising the cost of them at all. My friend got his on ebay and shipped for around 350, which isnt a bad price at all, they go for over 600 on Thomann.



yeah, he got the shortboard for 300 or 350 afair, but every search for the longboard was about 650 to 700...

euro, of course.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone check out these pedals? They're supposedly comparable/better than Axis.

Pro 1 -V  Bass Drum Pedal -Trick Percussion Products, Inc.-Where Physics Becomes Art


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Anyone check out these pedals? They're supposedly comparable/better than Axis.
> 
> Pro 1 -V. Bass Drum Pedal -Trick Percussion Products, Inc.-Where Physics Becomes Art



They're also very very expensive if I remember correctly.


----------



## kristallin (Jun 5, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Anyone check out these pedals? They're supposedly comparable/better than Axis.
> 
> Pro 1 -V Bass Drum Pedal -Trick Percussion Products, Inc.-Where Physics Becomes Art



These pedals make the Axis feel spongy and inaccurate to most people (Axis feels like that already to me). I'd seriously consider them (and a lot of others) long before I bought anything Axis. Not much out there that can rival my Premier EDP300 pedals.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 5, 2008)

read a lot about them in the past, but never ever saw them available over here..

how are the prices compared to the axis longboards?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 5, 2008)

More expensive here. Usually around $750 or so, maybe $800 I think for the Bigfoot (longboard) model.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 5, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> More expensive here. Usually around $750 or so, maybe $800 I think for the Bigfoot (longboard) model.



for a set, a hooked dogether double or just a single pedal?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 5, 2008)

Double.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 1, 2008)

Honestly, I am not a fan of Axis pedals. I played a set of longboards at Sam Ash and they just didn't feel like you got a very full kick out of them. It may be because I'm used to somewhat heavier pedals, but the just were not appealing to me. I'd take a set of Iron Cobras over them anyday.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 1, 2008)

You probably just needed to adjust the variable drive lever. You can make them feel just as heavy as Cobras or anything else really, just stick the VDL all the way forward. Also, they aren't pedals you can just try out at a music store, and get used to them. They take a lot of getting used to. I'd say you need a solid month of fucking around with them and playing them to really get a feel for them.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Honestly, I am not a fan of Axis pedals. I played a set of longboards at Sam Ash and they just didn't feel like you got a very full kick out of them. It may be because I'm used to somewhat heavier pedals, but the just were not appealing to me. I'd take a set of Iron Cobras over them anyday.



The difference you felt is that they're direct drive instead of chain or strap. If you adjust the variable drive and the beaters to your liking, they'll hit harder than any chain or strap drive pedal out there, more consistent, too. Foot placement and feel is completely different, hence the reason many drummers that have been playing with DW's, IC's, etc get a bad taste for them at first. It's an entirely different animal.

I'm getting ready to take the plunge and pick up some AL2CB's after getting a feel for them on a friends kit. They really are amazing once you understand how they work and know how to adjust them.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 3, 2008)

Tried a set of my friend's. BIG difference compared to the ones at SA. They felt very well balanced and set up. Maybe it was just the uber-light beaters on the other ones that made me not like them.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 3, 2008)

Was probably the settings. Honestly man, they're so adjustable, that your friends settings may not have even been that far off from factory settings, and it made all the difference.


----------

